# starting problem



## metellus (Oct 14, 2004)

i was curious if anyone else has ever had this problem or have any suggestions.

i just got back from an 1800 mile trip. I have a 2002 Altima with 38,000 miles on it and the car sat for about 10 hours and when i went to leave the car would not start.

using the keychain remote to unlock the doors did not work normally all that happens is interior signal arrows flicker but outside nothing. All the interior stuff works like windows, radio, lights, but exterior signals headlights and brakes, etc do not work at all while the fog lights are on faintly but flicker.

when i try starting it i get a few clicks. Ive checked the fuses, i used a battery charger, and i tried jumping it but i always get same thing and it does not start.

The nissan dealership said they could not get to see my car until atleast friday.

So i called a few people i knew that dealt with cars and im getting responses of the problem is starter, alternator, battery, and electrical.

any clues ?

thanks


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Sounds like a battery.

Take your car to Autozone, Pepboys, etc...wherever they do a free battery check. Start there.


----------



## metellus (Oct 14, 2004)

well i didnt feel like waiting till end of the week to i brought it to an electrical shop which was right near my house. took them bought an hour. problem was battery terminal and lead were not matching up properly so there was arcing from battery. i had checked to see if the connection was snug but never thought about there being arcing.

So they replaced a wire and lead for battery because both had begun to burn. I guess im lucky my car stopped working and nothing else went wrong.

i guess a little less than $100 is better than having to pay for all the other equipment that could have gone bad if burning had kept going.


----------

